# NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2012)

manager in riunione con l'AD della sua azienda.
Ne avranno per tutto il giorno.
Sembra che domenica sera sia scoppiato un qualche casino.


Cazzo Tebe. Cazzo.
Ti propongo mercoledi sera.
Cazzo.

o...no...no...no...qualcuno gufa di brutto.
Dai...ok mercoledi...mi organizzo pure io...
Cazzo.

Ora ho scritto a Pupillo facendo la gnorri e ovviamente lui mi ha risposto che è successo un casino che finiva di fare due cose e mi avrebbe spiegato tutto.







Poerca tr....
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## darkside (23 Aprile 2012)

scusa tebe..... ma.....:risata:


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1616 ha detto:
			
		

> scusa tebe..... ma.....:risata:


hai poco da ridere tu...non mi sembri messa meglio..._carina_...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Aprile 2012)

....Eccomi di nuovo in collegamento dal Trombodromotel già affollato di spettatori in attesa della terza gara del Camel Trophy.
Purtroppo è notizia di pochi minuti fa: la gara dovrà essere rimandata a causa di problemi nel team di Manager il quale quindi non potrà presentarsi in griglia. 
L'evento slitterà quindi a data da destinarsi. Vi terremo informati.

Si spera che il pubblico defluisca dagli spalti senza procurare inutili danni e senza fare incetta dei fazzoletti e delle salviettine che l'organizzazione aveva già messo a disposizione. Più che altro perchè questi dovranno servire a Tebe oggi essendo crollata in un profondo stato di prostrazione a causa della caduta improvvista  della tensione di gara.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1618 ha detto:
			
		

> ....Eccomi di nuovo in collegamento dal Trombodromotel già affollato di spettatori in attesa della terza gara del Camel Trophy.
> Purtroppo è notizia di pochi minuti fa: la gara dovrà essere rimandata a causa di problemi nel team di Manager il quale quindi non potrà presentarsi in griglia.
> L'evento slitterà quindi a data da destinarsi. Vi terremo informati.
> 
> Si spera che il pubblico defluisca dagli spalti senza procurare inutili danni e senza fare incetta dei fazzoletti e delle salviettine che l'organizzazione aveva già messo a disposizione. Più che altro perchè questi dovranno servire a Tebe oggi essendo crollata in un profondo stato di prostrazione a causa della caduta improvvista  della tensione di gara.


a parte il FOTTITI! che mi stava uscendo prepotente ma....
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha
ahahahahahahahahahaha
Grazie di esistere!!!!!

Sono super iper mega triste....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Aprile 2012)

Mi spiace, Tebina! Davvero! 





























:mosking::fischio::rofl::risata::sorriso2:


----------



## Cattivik (23 Aprile 2012)

Ti consolo io...

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (23 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1617 ha detto:
			
		

> hai poco da ridere tu...non mi sembri messa meglio..._carina_...


certi che sono messa meglio e sai perchè?
perchè ho deciso di chiudere ciò che non si era mai aperto:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Aprile 2012)

Boneeee, state bboneeeee, non litigateeeeeee:cooldue:


----------



## darkside (23 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1625 ha detto:
			
		

> Boneeee, state bboneeeee, non litigateeeeeee:cooldue:


tranqui Tebina sa che faccio il tifo per lei...spero che almeno a lei vada bene


----------



## edwina (23 Aprile 2012)

ti sono vicina, non hai idea di quanto vicina...

Buca anche a me oggi :incazzato:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Aprile 2012)

Minchia! Un'ecatombe!


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2012)

edwina;bt1628 ha detto:
			
		

> ti sono vicina, non hai idea di quanto vicina...
> 
> Buca anche a me oggi :incazzato:


Cazzo gufano che è una meraviglia su tradinet!!! e che è...la porta dell'inferno?
va beh..Edwi...mal comune mezzo gaudio.
Ma vaff...:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1629 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia! Un'ecatombe!


:risata:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1618 ha detto:
			
		

> ....Eccomi di nuovo in collegamento dal Trombodromotel già affollato di spettatori in attesa della terza gara del Camel Trophy.
> Purtroppo è notizia di pochi minuti fa: la gara dovrà essere rimandata a causa di problemi nel team di Manager il quale quindi non potrà presentarsi in griglia.
> L'evento slitterà quindi a data da destinarsi. Vi terremo informati.
> 
> Si spera che il pubblico defluisca dagli spalti senza procurare inutili danni e senza fare incetta dei fazzoletti e delle salviettine che l'organizzazione aveva già messo a disposizione. Più che altro perchè questi dovranno servire a Tebe oggi essendo crollata in un profondo stato di prostrazione a causa della caduta improvvista  della tensione di gara.


Grande!!! Hahahahahahhahaah!!!
Sì ti prego facci la telecronaca!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## edwina (23 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1631 ha detto:
			
		

> Cazzo gufano che è una meraviglia su tradinet!!! e che è...la porta dell'inferno?
> va beh..Edwi...mal comune mezzo gaudio.
> Ma vaff...:incazzato:



giornata rovinata... meglio che girino tutti ben lontani dalla porta dell'ufficio
##@@""!!!@@##


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Aprile 2012)

edwina;bt1634 ha detto:
			
		

> giornata rovinata... meglio che girino tutti ben lontani dalla porta dell'ufficio
> ##@@""!!!@@##


Vai a leggerti il servizio pre-gara sull'altro blog :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Aprile 2012)

Uff, ho sbagliato a quotare, volevo quotare Nausy


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1631 ha detto:
			
		

> Cazzo gufano che è una meraviglia su tradinet!!! e che è...la porta dell'inferno?
> va beh..Edwi...mal comune mezzo gaudio.
> Ma vaff...:incazzato:


Nessun gufaggio. Sono stata io... ho dato un'occhiata ai vostri amanti... ops


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2012)

edwina;bt1634 ha detto:
			
		

> giornata rovinata... meglio che girino tutti ben lontani dalla porta dell'ufficio
> ##@@""!!!@@##


Io ho già messo sulla porta Fotettevi tutti e del filo spinato intorno alla mia scrivania.
Ma porc...


----------



## edwina (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1637 ha detto:
			
		

> Nessun gufaggio. Sono stata io... ho dato un'occhiata ai vostri amanti... ops


e...? l'hai fatto per la nostra salute?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1635 ha detto:
			
		

> Vai a leggerti il servizio pre-gara sull'altro blog :mrgreen:



Dove? indicazioni più precise, _mercì_!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2012)

edwina;bt1639 ha detto:
			
		

> e...? l'hai fatto per la nostra salute?


... mica colpa mia se non hanno resistito e... hanno ricambiato l'occhiata. Fossero stati così presi... non mi avrebbero degnato di uno sguardo. Lo dicevo sempre a Circe: non credere di essere poi una gran maga, non ci vuole nulla a fare quello che fai tu.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2012)

Vabbè, ma veramente volemo mannà sprecata un camera di Motel ManagerPrenotata così ? C'è gente che nel terzo mondo muore di fame, e noi mandiamo sprecate le cose così...... 

Daje, Geko, Cattivik, MonsieurComeCacchioTeChiamiPureTu, smettetela di fare i TuttoChiacchiereEDistintivoSeiTuttoChiacchiereEDistintivo e date una mano (SPANK) a stà povera Tebina.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2012)

Però vedi, la storia del Karma, ogni tanto ci azzecca 

Fai lo stronzo a destra e sinistra che urli, strepiti, fai cazziate a destra e sinistra ? 

Te stà bene che proprio il giorno che t'eri organizzato, scoppia il casino e l'AD te stà a cazzià a te adesso ^__^

Come diceva pora nonna: _Stai attento a fà er paraculo che prima o poi quello più paraculo di te lo becchi


_​


----------



## edwina (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1641 ha detto:
			
		

> ... mica colpa mia se non hanno resistito e... hanno ricambiato l'occhiata. Fossero stati così presi... non mi avrebbero degnato di uno sguardo. Lo dicevo sempre a Circe: non credere di essere poi una gran maga, non ci vuole nulla a fare quello che fai tu.:mrgreen:


:rotfl:va tranquilla... il mio non è assolutamente "così preso", trattasi di vero e proprio passatempo

MANAGER invece :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao;bt1644 ha detto:
			
		

> Però vedi, la storia del Karma, ogni tanto ci azzecca
> 
> Fai lo stronzo a destra e sinistra che urli, strepiti, fai cazziate a destra e sinistra ?
> 
> ...


e hai ragione Mannaggia...si però ci rimetto pure io! 
I contorni del suo impedimento sono alquanto inquietanti!!!!
Noooooooooo, a quest'ora sarei stata in motel a fare il camel trophy....nooooooooooooo
Me msera. Me tapina.Me invornita!
Mi sono già mangiata 12783 bacetti perugina.....nooooooooo
Harlock dove sei...legami con la benda dell'occhio ti prego!!! E tagliuzzami tutta con la sciabola!!!!(lo facciamo il giochino del laser?)



:bleah::incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2012)

edwina;bt1647 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:va tranquilla... il mio non è assolutamente "così preso", trattasi di vero e proprio passatempo
> 
> MANAGER invece :inlove:


:ira: ma cosa dici manager:inlove:!!!!!!

Ti posterei un porno guarda!!!
Altro che Love story!

ma porc...


----------



## edwina (23 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1649 ha detto:
			
		

> :ira: ma cosa dici manager:inlove:!!!!!!
> 
> Ti posterei un porno guarda!!!
> Altro che Love story!
> ...



ma dai che ti sto prendendo in girooooooo


----------



## Eliade (23 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1618 ha detto:
			
		

> ....Eccomi di nuovo in collegamento dal Trombodromotel già affollato di spettatori in attesa della terza gara del Camel Trophy.
> Purtroppo è notizia di pochi minuti fa: la gara dovrà essere rimandata a causa di problemi nel team di Manager il quale quindi non potrà presentarsi in griglia.
> L'evento slitterà quindi a data da destinarsi. Vi terremo informati.
> 
> Si spera che il pubblico defluisca dagli spalti senza procurare inutili danni e senza fare incetta dei fazzoletti e delle salviettine che l'organizzazione aveva già messo a disposizione. Più che altro perchè questi dovranno servire a Tebe oggi essendo crollata in un profondo stato di prostrazione a causa della caduta improvvista  della tensione di gara.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sto morendo dalle risate!!!

Non potevo quotare tutti i tuoi post!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao;bt1644 ha detto:
			
		

> Però vedi, la storia del Karma, ogni tanto ci azzecca
> 
> Fai lo stronzo a destra e sinistra che urli, strepiti, fai cazziate a destra e sinistra ?
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Tebe, TI GIURO che non c'entro nulla io!!!!


----------

